# Arc Flash lawsuit



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Zog said:


> This one is interesting, obviously this guy was not wearing PPE or following ESWP's per 70E requirements, yet he is suing the company where he was working. This is exactly why contractors are being required more and more to provide proof of 70E compliance before being allowed to do work at facilities.
> 
> http://www.setexasrecord.com/news/241988-burned-electrician-sues-over-exploding-electrical-box
> 
> I wish him a speedy recovery, shame this sort of thing happens when it can be prevented so easily.


I wonder if he even got any training at all in PPE.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Zog said:


> This one is interesting, obviously this guy was not wearing PPE or following ESWP's per 70E requirements, yet he is suing the company where he was working. This is exactly why contractors are being required more and more to provide proof of 70E compliance before being allowed to do work at facilities.
> 
> http://www.setexasrecord.com/news/241988-burned-electrician-sues-over-exploding-electrical-box
> 
> I wish him a speedy recovery, shame this sort of thing happens when it can be prevented so easily.


Also i have only seen PPE equipment on display at one supply house around here you would hope at this point in time all of them would have that equipment on display along with the rest of the tools.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump....


----------



## oregonshooter (Jul 19, 2009)

Doing unsafe work is a choice you make, don't blame the employer when it bites you in the ass. 

You either do it and roll the dice or you quit, or you complain and get blackballed off the job like I'm experiencing now. 

Sucks but it's life.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

oregonshooter said:


> Doing unsafe work is a choice you make, don't blame the employer when it bites you in the ass.
> 
> You either do it and roll the dice or you quit, or you complain and get blackballed off the job like I'm experiencing now.
> 
> Sucks but it's life.


Why are you being blackballed off the job?:blink:



> Doing unsafe work is a choice you make, don't blame the employer when it bites you in the ass.


Remember as an Electrical Contractor you are required to provide the equipment and training by OSHA.



Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Why are you being blackballed off the job?:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The contractor also need to make sure the testing is up to date on the gloves. Out of 7 sets of PPE equipment none of the glove were electricialy inspected in the last year. I refused to use them. Another man at our company said he did not see a problem and used them. The laborers took care of tool room and said they did not know about testing.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there's something fishy about that story. I wonder what really happened.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

wildleg said:


> there's something fishy about that story. I wonder what really happened.


I think so too, the whole went to the truck to get my meter and it just blew up part sounds like a story my 9 year old would tell me.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

OSHA requires employers to make sure the employees wear FR clothing, not provide it. Some may provide it but that is not how the statue is written. When I was on the union E board, I went through this because some of the guys worked outside and required FR parkas and FR bibs. I felt it was a hardship for them to fork out $300 bucks and more when the next guy didn't have too for the same pay. OSHA told me it was not like say fall protection( employer provided).


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

"Honestly, dad, I was just sitting here and the goldfish jumped right out of it's bowl into the CD player." 

-John


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Zog said:


> I think so too, the whole went to the truck to get my meter and it just blew up part sounds like a story my 9 year old would tell me.


I agree, but once many years ago the tip of one of my meter leads exploded.. Ahh,, while I was out at my truck,, ahh,, getting coffee?
Or something like that. 

And like my old boss said to me later that day,, it should have hurt you dumb a$$.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> "Honestly, dad, I was just sitting here and the goldfish jumped right out of it's bowl into the CD player."
> 
> -John


Oh man, that reminds me of the "fish races" my sister and I had as kids. But it was the phonograph we used. The fish that flopped the longest won... It was years before our older brother figured out why it was always his goldfish that was found floating.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

backstay said:


> OSHA requires employers to make sure the employees wear FR clothing, not provide it. Some may provide it but that is not how the statue is written. When I was on the union E board, I went through this because some of the guys worked outside and required FR parkas and FR bibs. I felt it was a hardship for them to fork out $300 bucks and more when the next guy didn't have too for the same pay. OSHA told me it was not like say fall protection( employer provided).


Wrong, OSHA changed this ruling in 2008 and offered clarification of what has to be paid for by the employer in 2011. Skip to page 23 if you want to get to the point. http://www.osha.gov/OshDoc/Directive_pdf/CPL_02-01-050.pdf


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Zog said:


> This one is interesting, obviously this guy was not wearing PPE or following ESWP's per 70E requirements, yet he is suing the company where he was working. This is exactly why contractors are being required more and more to provide proof of 70E compliance before being allowed to do work at facilities.
> 
> http://www.setexasrecord.com/news/241988-burned-electrician-sues-over-exploding-electrical-box
> 
> I wish him a speedy recovery, shame this sort of thing happens when it can be prevented so easily.


The whole thing sounds bogus to me. It sounds like a meth lab operator who had an accident at home and wants to claim a work benefit.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> The whole thing sounds bogus to me. It sounds like a meth lab operator who had an accident at home and wants to claim a work benefit.




BS.:laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

sounds like hogwash to me.... things dont just blow up, Hmm and no one was around...? really...? the nearest person was a mile away...? if he had to work on a transformer why didnt he just turn it off.?? I would be shocked if this clown gets anything but a big WAH Wah and a ride in the Wambulance..... And maybe a spot on the Darwin awards... possibly a seat on the Douchebakastan council....

A few weeks ago they busted a Home Depot employee claiming she got hurt at work... she set up a bunch of boxes and threw her self on to them, then started to hit herself in the head with some batteries.. the kicker was later she staged the whole thing again and took pictures... Yea sure because when i bust my head open the first thing i do is pull out my camera..... another idiot looking for money... hey lady ever hear of cameras....duh....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I bet he turned it off, then shorted it out and turned it on again...


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Zog said:


> I think so too, the whole went to the truck to get my meter and it just blew up part sounds like a story my 9 year old would tell me.


They also cited the fact that there was no de-energization or lock-out prior to having the employee inspect. They also don't say if the employer provided a detailed arc flash analysis of the site.....I agree that there are many holes in the story.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I posted a comment to that article expressing my condolences, but also pointing out that the fault for that accident was fully the worker's for not following NFPA 70E and LOTO....imagine my surprise when it wasn't posted.:whistling2: Could it be because it would jeopardize the sponsoring attorney's case? Nah.........:laughing:


----------

